

GitHub Helped Train Google in Git - schacon
http://github.com/blog/186-google-android-git-and-github

======
compay
It's inspiring to see how far the GitHub guys have been able to take what
started out as a side project done just for fun.

------
dzorz
Please, please, run <http://github.com/training> through spellchecker.

~~~
schacon
I can't believe I let that up with those spelling errors. Thanks for pointing
that out. It's fixed and will go out with our next push. I really am better at
training than I am at spelling :) For the longest time, I had been spelling
'carat' as 'carrot' (referring to the '^' character).

~~~
andreyf
You mean car-e-t ;)

(carat is a measure of gold purity)

~~~
schacon
annnnd, you see what I mean...

------
charlesju
Congratulations. It seems like Git is really taking over SVN. Google Code uses
SVN for checkouts, but now that Android is being shifted over to Git, it seems
like the rest of their version control might go along with it.

